# Yeah, deficiency syndromes again...



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

Here is my didiplis diandra on photos.

Also, rotala rotundifolia that grows in not high light place, have very reduced new leafs.

Is it K? I dose about 2,5 ppm of K daily with 50% weekly change. (EI)

Should I increase KNO3?


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

What about the other parameters in tank (esp light, co2 and KNO3) ??

YILDIRIM


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

Light: 1w/l
CO2: mist
I dose K by KNO3
Mircos are TMG with Fe adjusted to 0,26 ppm


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

kH = 2
gH = 4
P ~ 1 ppm
150L


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

Hmmm... It's not didiplis at all. 

Correct name is Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan''


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

For that much of light you are deffinitely short on nutrients along with CO2 (I guess because I don't know how much CO2 you have there by saying only mist). If you are dosing K with only KNO3 and no additional K2SO4, most likely cause will be lack of K. Besides K, this kind of defects on the leaves may be;

1. Too much shading from other plants
2. Too crowded bunchs preventing light go to defected leaves

To know where the problems occur (lover nodes or all over the stems) and if all the plants are suffering from the same symptoms would be also helpful to consider more.

YILDIRIM


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Also, at a GH of 4 you may not have enough Magnesium. This of course depends on the calcium and magnesium composition of your GH.


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

Laith: Magnesium comes from Sera Mineral Slats, about 3,8 ppm/week after 50-60% water change.

yildirim: too much shading can't be the cause because I've never noticed such deficiency before switching to TMG last week.

The only thing I can say about CO2 is that it can't be dissolved in venturi entirely and comes out as mist or bubbles... Fishes (otto and cardinals) breathes hardly sometimes. I have no precise kH and pH tests, my pH-meter is broken. 

Symptoms on rotala Nanjenshan are not only in shadow but in direct light too. It affects leafs that are on 3-5 cm from top.

I've attached some other plant shots to provide more info. I think that ludwigia have bad color. Rotala in shadow have reduced growth, it was not a fact week ago, before using TMG. It seems like with TMG uptake rates became faster and it has been a cause for macros deficiency... or for CO2 deficiency. Some shots shows "fog" - it has bacterial nature due to overdose TMG (following recommendations like: "if you have deficiency just put more"  so I'll put more KNO3 next time )


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Try adding a bit more magnesium (perhaps double that) and see if that helps.


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

Laith said:


> Try adding a bit more magnesium (perhaps double that) and see if that helps.


I did it. Now I have a curly leafs syndrome on my alternatera. My mg seems to be 10mg/l now. Flushing...


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Elkmor,

Correct me if I am wrong. If you dose about 2.5ppm of K daily from KNO3, you also dose 3.97 (~ 4) ppm NO3 daily. I don't know what this means, but most people dose 10 ppm NO3 3 times a week. How about PO4? PO4 can be a limiting factor for uptake of other nutrients.

Best Regards

Thanks


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

Before Mg addition my param was:

NO3 20,132 
PO4 4,518 
K 20,174 
Mg 5,155 
Ca 24,310 
Fe 0,108 
Mn 0,077 
B 0,007 
Zn 0,004 
Cu 0,012 
Mo 0,004 

I did frequent 60% water changes and frequent dosing with my MsExcel calculator so this values must be quite precise, +/-15% I suggest. I use RO.


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

...and yes, my sindromes has gone after I did that water changes. Now I have other... ;(


----------

